# Short-term (2 months) 1 BR



## Hedone (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi.

Can anyone recommend a real estate agency that might help me with locating a 1 BR on a 2 month contract?


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

Most agencies won't deal with short-term rentals, at least in the Pattaya area, because of the commission structure.

Far better you should determine which city you want to be in, and then Google for expat forums specific to that city. You'll likely find several, and folks there can guide you once you specify your needs in terms of budget, amenities, etc.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Well-known website sounds like 'Bee' 
Oh, and here comes another Bee
Something in the air... 
Can you guess who are we?


----------



## albrecht_f (May 8, 2014)

rajeev_patel said:


> It may be an apartment then that you're looking for since guesthouses would cost you more coz usually they're only nightly/daily rates.
> 
> I tried checking their site, yeah it's quite good. In fact, it's just really all about short term rental hahaha! Had pandabed added on the list of sites I'd be checking if i go on a travel.


----------



## bing_z (May 15, 2014)

I actually got the same problem myself although I only plan on staying for a month, for work purposes. I got what dhream meant in his riddle. I'll check it out. and I'll also try what albrecht_f mentioned. good thing I stumbled into this thread.


----------



## a_gala (May 16, 2014)

yes, the panda (on a) bed booking website has got quite a good collection of short term rentals, and they are quite affordable. i got intrigued actually by this and apparently found out out that they are promoting accommodations alternative to hotels which is a good one. kinda sick of the usual "which hotel to stay in." the b&b (in the) air website also have some nice ones but i kinda get overwhelmed by them. Then there's this booking website sounding like p'agoda. In short, you can actually find good ones online. Usually, those real estate agencies even charges you more and would even offer you rooms for lease.


----------



## kiml (May 13, 2014)

I do not really trust the agents or real estate company. They seem to be alway trying to rip off expat in Thailand. I dealt direct with the owners or property managers direct. You should really try going direct to the owners. You will get a better deal.

My stay for 2 months...i used pandabed and found a downtown studio for about US$50 per night. However i suggest that you ask a couple of owners as 50% of them are fully booked.


----------



## d_m (May 22, 2014)

i've been hearing this panda bed thing lately. i've checked their site and it's quite interesting though. although i haven't tried booking anything online. i'm the old school type, i go to the place and book whatever i can find there. maybe i should try to experience these booking websites one of these days.


----------

